# iver johnson serial number list



## ranman (Sep 15, 2015)

I heard there is a catalog so to speak of iver johnson serial numbers. Have a couple to maybe add to the list. How do I go about that?


----------



## Handyman (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi ranman,

I'm not sure there is a list where you can add your serial numbers, but there is a way to figure out the approximate build date of your bike using a list that was put together by Bill Smith.  Here it is.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## filmonger (Sep 16, 2015)

There is some reference to it here - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ing-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver+serial+numbers


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 16, 2015)

And here's a little bathroom reading on Iver Johnson - the info Pete attached is toward the bottom of page 5 of the thread.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver,+stolid


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 16, 2015)

filmonger said:


> There is some reference to it here - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ing-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver+serial+numbers




Oops - guess I wasn't fast enough.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 16, 2015)

*IJ*

Nice read! I will have to disagree on the topic about the heavy truss frame.  My 1924 IJ  Truss frame is very light and rides like a dream.


----------

